# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نغـمات أناشيـد الجزء الثانــي

## MissUAE10

*

نتـــــابع الجزء الثـــــانــي من النغمــــــــات 

إن شــاء الله تنــال أعجابكم



نشيــــدة يابوي 

للمنشد : مصعب المقرن

يابوي المقطع الأول

يابوي المقطع الثاني 


نشيـــدة لا عاد تصـرخ تنـــادي

للمنشد: مشـاري بن راشد العفـاسي


 للاستماع والحفظ لاعاد تصرخ تنادي المقطع الأول

للاستماع والحفظ لا عاد تصرخ تنادي المقطع الثاني

 للاستماع والحفظ لا عاد تصرخ تنادي المقطع الثالث

 للاستماع والحفظ لا عاد تصرخ تنادي المقطع الرابع

للاستماع والحفظ لاعاد تصرخ تنادي المقطع الخامس


 نشيــــدة : دمــــــوع الليل 

للمنشد : إبراهيـــــم الســعيد

للاستماع والحفظ


نشيـدة : دومـــا لك الحمـــــد

للمنشـــــد: مشـــاري بن راشـــد العــفاســي

للاستماع والحفظ


نشيـــــدة : اتركيني يا همومي

للمنشد : محمد الشريمي

للاستماع والحفظ المقطع الأول 

 للاستماع والحفظ المقطع الثاني

 هذا إلي قدرت عليه أحين وإن شاء الله بكمل تنزيل باقي النغمات في وقت ثاني



 ملاحظه : 

عزيزاتي لطلب نغمات الاناشيد على هذا الرابط :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=433767




*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

:

:

مرحــبــآآآ . .

ۈلــڪم بآڪ غلآي . .


أول رد .. هع هع هع 

أنآآشيد عجيبـﮧ . . 

حملتهن عقب رديت . . 

ۈأفضل نشيده لآعآآآآد . .

عسآج ع القۈه .. 

ۈلآهنتي ^^


:

:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*مشكووووووووورة حبيبه قلبي*

*الصراحه الاناشيد رووووووووووووووعه* 


*وخاصه لا عاد تصرخ لاني طلبتها منج قبل* 


*تسلمييييييييين عيوني والله يعطيج العافيه*

----------


## MissUAE10

> :
> 
> :
> 
> مرحــبــآآآ . .
> 
> ۈلــڪم بآڪ غلآي . .
> 
> 
> ...



العفوعزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب 

ان شاء الله تسمعين كل يديد ومفيد وان شاء الله كل شي يعيبج ^_^

الله يقويج فديتج

----------


## MissUAE10

> *مشكووووووووورة حبيبه قلبي*
> 
> *الصراحه الاناشيد رووووووووووووووعه* 
> 
> 
> *وخاصه لا عاد تصرخ لاني طلبتها منج قبل* 
> 
> 
> *تسلمييييييييين عيوني والله يعطيج العافيه*



العفو فديتج أشكرج على مرورج الحلوووووو غناتي كلج ذووق

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

يزااااااج الله خير الغلااا

طبعآ رنتي لاعاد تصرخ  :Smile:

----------


## شمس خالد

فديتج تسلميييييييييييييييييين عالاناشيد .....

جاري التحمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 


واحلى نشيدة في ضيقة الايام ................



بارك الله فيج

----------


## wjdaan

مشكــــــــــــــورة يالغلا ،، مقاطع رااائعة ،،، 

دوووم مبدعـــــــــــة وذوووق
 :12 (43):

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

يزاج الله خير ..

يسلموووو غاليتي  :Smile:

----------


## ريحانة الجنة

جزااااج الله خير الغلااااااااا
ورب يعطييج العااااافيه 
وااااااااايد حلوااااااااات

----------


## إحساس مجروح

ذوق + إبداع = تميز وإرتقاء 

يعطيج العافية غلاتي ~

----------


## الحلاكله83



----------


## ريحانة الجنة

يزااااااااااااج الله كل الخير
ربي يعطيج لعاااااافيه
بس عندي طلب 
يمكن أنشودة دووع الليل كااامله 
وسمحيلي ....

----------


## **_**

حلويييين يسلموو خيتووو..

----------


## وردة راك

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

مشكوووووره ع الأناشيد الروووعه

----------


## شوق خافي

يزااج الله كل خير

----------


## سمية عبدالله

مشكووووورة

----------


## كعبية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزااااااج الله خير الغلااا
> 
> طبعآ رنتي لاعاد تصرخ


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> فديتج تسلميييييييييييييييييين عالاناشيد .....
> 
> جاري التحمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
> 
> 
> واحلى نشيدة في ضيقة الايام ................
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيج


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكــــــــــــــورة يالغلا ،، مقاطع رااائعة ،،، 
> 
> دوووم مبدعـــــــــــة وذوووق


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير ..
> 
> يسلموووو غاليتي


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> جزااااج الله خير الغلااااااااا
> ورب يعطييج العااااافيه 
> وااااااااايد حلوااااااااات


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> حلويييين يسلموو خيتووو..


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله الف خير


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكوووووره ع الأناشيد الروووعه


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزااج الله كل خير


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكووووورة


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

^__^ ....

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزااااااج الله خير


أشكرج على مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## بنت أبوهـا

وايد وايد وايد حلوه الاناشيد يزاج الله الف خير..بس حبوبه دخيلج ردي عليه ضروري ع خاص كيف احفظهن لانه ماعرفتله تطلعلي صفحه فيها الشريط بس اقدر اسمعها بس ماقدر احفظها

----------


## $ شمة $

ناااااااااااايــــــس ...
و نتريا المزيد و المزييييد ..
و انشالله مارح تقصرين صح ^_^

----------


## اماراتيه2009

بالتوفيق يالغلا

----------


## MissUAE10

> وايد وايد وايد حلوه الاناشيد يزاج الله الف خير..بس حبوبه دخيلج ردي عليه ضروري ع خاص كيف احفظهن لانه ماعرفتله تطلعلي صفحه فيها الشريط بس اقدر اسمعها بس ماقدر احفظها


 أنا آسفه على التأخير عزيزتي والسموحه على النسيان بطرشلج الرد عقب اشوي

----------


## الهدى1

ماشااااااااء الله الأناشيييييد وااايد رووووووووووعة 

ودووووووووووووووم تتحفينا بكل يديييييد ومأثر بنفس الوقت 

الله يوفقج غنااااتي 

بس الغاليه في روابط ماتشتغل أنشودة دموع الليل لإبراهيم السعيد

ويابوي المقطع الأول 

ومشكوووووووووووووووورة ننتظر جدييييدج بأحر من الجمر

----------


## دانه @

مشكورة الغلا على الاناشيد الرائعه والمجهود الطيب نترقب كل جديدة منج ان شاء الله في الايام الجاي 
جاري التحميل

----------


## MissUAE10

> وايد وايد وايد حلوه الاناشيد يزاج الله الف خير..بس حبوبه دخيلج ردي عليه ضروري ع خاص كيف احفظهن لانه ماعرفتله تطلعلي صفحه فيها الشريط بس اقدر اسمعها بس ماقدر احفظها


تفضلي عزيزتي الشرح 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=348718

----------


## MissUAE10

> ناااااااااااايــــــس ...
> و نتريا المزيد و المزييييد ..
> و انشالله مارح تقصرين صح ^_^


 أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> بالتوفيق يالغلا


 أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## أم جراااح

سلمت يمناااااااك ع هالمجهوووووووووود الرائع..................

----------


## MissUAE10

> سلمت يمناااااااك ع هالمجهوووووووووود الرائع..................


العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## ظبيانية81

الغاليه مششكووره وابا انقل نشيده يابوووي بس مب عارفه كيييف الطريقه ياليت لواتوضحيين لناا

----------


## maroco

يزاج الله خير .....

----------


## غلا الخور.

* تسلمين يالغالية ^_^*

----------


## ام الصيصان

يزاج الله خيررر 


وفـ ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد 1975

مشكوره عزيزتي

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم عزيزاتي وان شاء الله بنزل الجزء الثالث قريب

----------


## بنت النور2009

ما شاء الله عليج......
يزاج الله كل خير......

----------


## ام ريون

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## دبي

ربي يعطيج العافيه ان شاءالله

----------


## MissUAE10

أشكركم على مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## coffie77

مشكووووورة حبوبة
يزاج الله خير

----------


## MissUAE10

العفو الغاليه

أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## أم فجووورة

مقهوورة لان ما استوى انزل ولا رنه

----------


## MissUAE10

> مقهوورة لان ما استوى انزل ولا رنه



ولاتزعلين ان شاء الله بسوي لهن داون لود من موقع ثاني

----------


## فراشة الحياه

موفقة الغالية

----------


## براء

جزاااج الله خير
وما قصرتي ^^

----------


## MissUAE10

إن شاء الله بعدل لكم الروابط

----------


## رفيجة الاحزان

تسلمين....

نتريا اليديد؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الجواسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس"

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك في هذا القسم وغيره... بذلت من وقتك فأفدتي وأبدعتي

تحياتي

----------


## MissUAE10

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس"
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك في هذا القسم وغيره... بذلت من وقتك فأفدتي وأبدعتي
> 
> تحياتي


 أسعدني مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## هجوري الجوري

روووووووعه الاناااشيد 
تسلمين حبوبه
بس الغلا نشيد يابوي المقطع الاول 
ونشيدة دموع الليل اللينك ما يشتغل

----------


## MissUAE10

> روووووووعه الاناااشيد 
> تسلمين حبوبه
> بس الغلا نشيد يابوي المقطع الاول 
> ونشيدة دموع الليل اللينك ما يشتغل


 أسعدني مرورج الطيب 

وان شاء الله بتأكد من الروابط

----------


## زوجه مخلصه

يزااااااااااااج الله خير ع الاناشيد كل وحده احلى من الثانيه

----------


## عيناويه موووت

يزاج الله خير ...

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## أم فزاع

الغاليه ما اقدر ادخل عاللنك لان عندنا دو .. وشركه دو حاضرين موقع 4shared

ف يا ريت تحملينه موقع ثاني

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## بصمة ود

مشكورهـ خيتوو ع الاناشيد الناايس .. ننتظر يديدج .. ^^

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مرورج الطيب

----------


## حواء 2003

مشكورة الغالية ويازشا الله الف خير وجاري التحميل

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## صرخة ألم

ادورهم من فتره

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## @أم عمر@

يعطيج الف عافية يالغالية

----------


## MissUAE10

الله يعافيكم عزيزاتي أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## ام بدوور

مشكورة على الاناشيد والله يوفقج ...

----------


## أم مايــــد

تسلميييييين


يعطيج العافيه

----------


## غرامي@الكتبي

تسلميييييييييييييييييييييين فديت قلبج ع الاناشيييييييييييييد الروعه

----------


## MissUAE10

اسعدني موروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## ام علي&&&

مشكوره

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

بارك الله فيج اختي ...
الله يعطيج العافيــه

----------


## ** خلود **

مشكوووووره ع الاناشيد الاكثر من رووووعه .... ^_^

----------


## moonuae143

يزاااج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## أحلام وفرح

تسلمين فديتج

----------


## مرافئ صمت

يـــزآآآآآآآآآآج الله خيـــــــــــر اختي .. 

مآ قصرتي  :Smile: 

انآآآشيد حلللوة ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم عزيزاتي

----------


## المحاره

*جزاك الله خير*

----------


## ما جا على بال

مشكـــــــــوووووووره على النغمـــــات

----------


## MissUAE10

العفو 

اشكركم على مروركم الطيب

----------


## **سكون الليل**

تسلمييييييييين

----------

